# 3 Shell Limit/Plugged Shotgun for Turkeys



## LonePine (Apr 7, 2014)

Went turkey hunting on Saturday at a middle Georgia WMA, first trip out this season.  Ran into a pair of game wardens on my way of out the woods and got checked for my license and gun.  As the warden is checking my gun, it hits me that I removed the plug the last time that I stripped and cleaned my gun and never put it back.  Warden was very nice and I got away with a warning for hunting with an unplugged shotgun. Complete mistake on my part as I knew the law, only had 3 shells on me but was 100% in the wrong, and  lucky to only get a warning.  

However, that got me thinking; does anyone know the thought behind the 3-shell limit for turkeys?  No limit on any other type of big game. I can somewhat see it for doves/ducks/etc. but I just don’t understand why it is in place for turkeys.  Just curious what everyone’s thoughts are on this.


----------



## hawglips (Apr 7, 2014)

Makes no sense to have this law, IMO.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Apr 7, 2014)

Probably adopted mimicking the waterfowl rules without too much thought but with lip service to safety and not wounding birds on 4th and 5th shot that are likely further than on the 1st shot.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 7, 2014)

This law is stupid.  I leave mine plugged even though I do 90% of my turkey hunting in SC.

If it's because there's a 3 bird limit then you should have to put a bigger plug in your gun after you've killed 1 so that your gun will only hold 2.  Stupid, stupid, stupid. 

We have Game Wardens on this forum, but they never answer any questions like this... seems odd to me that they go invisible when these questions pop up.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 7, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> This law is stupid.  I leave mine plugged even though I do 90% of my turkey hunting in SC.
> 
> If it's because there's a 3 bird limit then you should have to put a bigger plug in your gun after you've killed 1 so that your gun will only hold 2.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.
> 
> We have Game Wardens on this forum, but they never answer any questions like this... seems odd to me that they go invisible when these questions pop up.



They won't debate the law with you, they just enforce it.  They may think its a pointless law too.  Petition your state rep to have it changed.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 7, 2014)

I always thought it was in place to keep someone from firing off poor shots after a miss or scattering birds on the first shot , then firing away and wounding birds.
Think this was the mindset when the birds were restocked in the 70's.


----------



## dwinsor (Apr 7, 2014)

I have always hunted with pump shotguns until this year.  I would shoot and always expected the bird to be dead.  I would not even think to work the pump action to put another shell in.  They were always dead.  The only way I could even take another shot if I missed was if the turkey just stood there.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 7, 2014)

Twiggbuster said:


> I always thought it was in place to keep someone from firing off poor shots after a miss or scattering birds on the first shot , then firing away and wounding birds.
> Think this was the mindset when the birds were restocked in the 70's.





dwinsor said:


> I have always hunted with pump shotguns until this year.  I would shoot and always expected the bird to be dead.  I would not even think to work the pump action to put another shell in.  They were always dead.  The only way I could even take another shot if I missed was if the turkey just stood there.



Both of the above. Not sure why anyone would want/need more than three shells anyway. When covering a lot of ground, three in the gun gets heavy enough.


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 7, 2014)

The reason for this laws does relate to migratory birds.plus some folksshouldn,t be allowed to hunt with nothing but single shot ( not fun to on dove field with some clown with unplugged gun)


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Apr 7, 2014)

The big government approach is to shift the burden of reasoning to the parties opposing restrictions:  Why does anyone need more than X shots in the magazine?  This inherently has negative RKBA implications in most cases.

The small government approach always puts the burden on those supporting restrictions, "What is the essential need in wildlife management to limit citizens to X shots while hunting Y?"

Big government types intentionally ignore that a shotgun might be used for other purposes while hunting turkeys.  Maybe a hunter wishes to shoot coyotes that present while his primary goal is turkeys.  Maybe he wants to shoot turkeys as a secondary goal while  in the woods for some other purpose.  Maybe she wants to keep a full magazine for protection from dangerous animals (wild hogs, bear, cattle running loose, PETA types interfering with hunting, common thugs).  Maybe the turkey gun serves dual purpose as a home defense gun, and putting the plug back in is just a hassle.  

In any case, if you want this one changed, consider how you might support a small government viewpoint in other issues as well.  The government need not criminalize every action that might not be the best idea (like an unplugged shotgun).


----------



## Mudfeather (Apr 7, 2014)

The dnr comes up with a package that is recommended and generally accepted because most of the state reps will not take on the "experts" when it comes to game management....so the recommendations usually go though without a lot of critiquing from those that hunt.....that is supposedly where the meeting give us say in the law....those town hall type meeting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 7, 2014)

Because its embarrassing to miss once or twice, just think when you get back to camp and no turkey with 5 shots. They are saving us grieve.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Apr 7, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Because its embarrassing to miss once or twice, just think when you get back to camp and no turkey with 5 shots. They are saving us grieve.



That makes sense for me and ducks, but I'm pretty sure I can ground swat a turkey.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 10, 2014)

Those of you saying "3 bird limit" should realize the law was like this when he limit was 2 birds also







T


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 10, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Because its embarrassing to miss once or twice, just think when you get back to camp and no turkey with 5 shots. They are saving us grieve.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 10, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> The big government approach is to shift the burden of reasoning to the parties opposing restrictions:  Why does anyone need more than X shots in the magazine?  This inherently has negative RKBA implications in most cases.
> 
> The small government approach always puts the burden on those supporting restrictions, "What is the essential need in wildlife management to limit citizens to X shots while hunting Y?"
> 
> ...




Maybe the moon really is made out of cheese

T


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 10, 2014)

I like to duck hunt !!! 3  shells doesn't make sense when you have. 50 ducks in range at once.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> They won't debate the law with you, they just enforce it.  They may think its a pointless law too.  Petition your state rep to have it changed.



This ^. Same thing on baiting. Most of them think it's stupid but they have to enforce the stupid laws just as much as the good ones.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 10, 2014)

There has been a 3 shot limit on Turkey guns since I can recall. Both Georgia and Alabama.

Someone posted that South Carolina does not require a "pluged" shotgun to hunt Turkeys. That is news to me.

s&r


----------



## M Sharpe (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe some of you guys aren't as old as I am or don't remember; but, there use to be a 3 shot capacity on deer too!!! then they went to 5 shots which meant absolutely no sense to me!!! Really, how many times have you been able to unload your gun on a deer that was within the effective killing range of a deer running wide open???


----------



## born2hunt99 (Apr 10, 2014)

why any restriction on round capacity at all? why not be able to have a 20 round magazine if you want it? too many restrictions.


----------



## triton196 (Apr 10, 2014)

I cant say ive ever had to shoot more than twice at a bird and it would probably be pretty tough to be the least bit effective being how turkey loads kick like a mule.


----------



## Riverrat84 (Apr 10, 2014)

born2hunt99 said:


> why any restriction on round capacity at all? why not be able to have a 20 round magazine if you want it? too many restrictions.



20 round clips?  That's pitiful


----------



## born2hunt99 (Apr 12, 2014)

Riverrat84 said:


> 20 round clips?  That's pitiful



Those 17rd mags in my Ruger sr9 are pitiful and 30rd mags in my AR are pitiful too. I like FREEDOM, you?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 12, 2014)

Riverrat84 said:


> 20 round clips?  That's pitiful



Yeah I prefer the 100 rounders but the 20s allow better prone shooting
T


----------



## mattech (Apr 12, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This ^. Same thing on baiting. Most of them think it's stupid but they have to enforce the stupid laws just as much as the good ones.



I guess we can say the same thing when they are sent to our homes to confiscate our guns, after all they are just doing their job.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 12, 2014)

I killed two birds out of 3 last year.  Shot 3 times.  Missed once...  Birds got too close.  Had I wanted to and had another shell,  I could have fired the 4th and killed the third bird.  Turkeys dont always run off...  IMO, turkeys are the dumbest animal in the woods.  Well, untill they are not, then they seem to be the smartest animal.  Weary, but not always too smart.
Also, I will not get into the specifics of it (I dont want to shame myself for no good reason) But I have seen a deer stay within a 15 yard circle after 5 shots...  
OK,  a few details for inquiring minds-  First decent racked buck I ever saw when I was a young teen.  Shaking like a leaf in a tornado.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 12, 2014)

born2hunt99 said:


> Those 17rd mags in my Ruger sr9 are pitiful and 30rd mags in my AR are pitiful too. I like FREEDOM, you?


----------



## Riverrat84 (Apr 13, 2014)

born2hunt99 said:


> Those 17rd mags in my Ruger sr9 are pitiful and 30rd mags in my AR are pitiful too. I like FREEDOM, you?


I love freedom too but do you really need 20 rounds to kill a turkey? If so, maybe you should find a new sport.


----------



## Riverrat84 (Apr 13, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I killed two birds out of 3 last year.  Shot 3 times.  Missed once...  Birds got too close.  Had I wanted to and had another shell,  I could have fired the 4th and killed the third bird.  Turkeys dont always run off...  IMO, turkeys are the dumbest animal in the woods.  Well, untill they are not, then they seem to be the smartest animal.  Weary, but not always too smart.
> Also, I will not get into the specifics of it (I dont want to shame myself for no good reason) But I have seen a deer stay within a 15 yard circle after 5 shots...
> OK,  a few details for inquiring minds-  First decent racked buck I ever saw when I was a young teen.  Shaking like a leaf in a tornado.



Last time I checked you can take as many extra rounds you want. Just three in the gun


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2014)

Riverrat84 said:


> I love freedom too but do you really need 20 rounds to kill a turkey? If so, maybe you should find a new sport.



If 20 gobblers show up at the same time how you going to tell the guilty ones from the innocent ones? Best to kill 'em all and let God sort 'em out.


----------



## dtala (Apr 13, 2014)

spurrs and racks said:


> There has been a 3 shot limit on Turkey guns since I can recall. Both Georgia and Alabama.
> 
> Someone posted that South Carolina does not require a "pluged" shotgun to hunt Turkeys. That is news to me.
> 
> s&r




this ^^^ is NOT true. Alabama has no 3 shot rule, no plug required.No No:


----------

